# Google service error



## sam4peny (Jan 22, 2017)

Dear, I just got my Xperia aqua M4 dual on my hand. The worse side is that it doesn't support Google service so all Google associated applications cant work on it. I've tried even installing the third party apps but doesn't even start. What can I do?
On top of that it cant ve detected to the pc regadles of the USB cable used, and the drivers though the same factors (USB cable and window drives) work on other sonny devices

Sent from my E2363 using Tapatalk


----------

